# 3rd Annual Port Sanilac Fun Tourney



## jawbreaker

Ok gotcha "Thekidd". Fourth spot taken and boat is now full.

Jawbreaker


----------



## ficious

I was wondering what you guys thought of this. How about we have the weigh in at the launch at the grassy area at the back( NW corner,near the booth). It would be alot simpler for everyone and no one would be out of sight of their boats the whole time. There is no way that all the rigs are going to be able to park near the gazebo, there's just not enough room. 

I will try to get ahold of the harbor master and find out if there is a problem with that. If someone had access to a large tent, you know, just a roof, that would work well too. It would make getting the cooler to the weigh in stand less hassle as well.

Let me know what you guys think.

Harry


----------



## kingfisher 11

I have a big easy up canopy that just takes a minute to setup.


----------



## ficious

Bob,

That would be nice. Is it big enought to keep the food dry/shaded? Can you guess the dim's? I just want to have an idea so when I talk to the harbor master, I have the facts.

Harry


----------



## mcanes1

Harry, I can bring a 10' x 10', as well.


----------



## kingfisher 11

At least 10'x10', I use it for my ball team.


----------



## ficious

That would be great guys. I have a couple of smaller ones, but they are a pain to set up. I will try to contact him when I get the chance. I see him drive through just about every time I'm there. Shane saw him, but I missed him last sunday.

Any other suggestions/comments are welcome.

Harry


----------



## fasteight

WOO HOO!!!! gettin closer.... sry harry, all i can come up with is regualar tents... no one seems to have a regular canopy style one.... will keep lookin around... bring on the silver........ :help:


----------



## stinger63

Who here thats entering the tourney needs a rider experienced or not?My wife has never been salmon fishing before in a boat and would like to go.If anyone has an open seat/s please send me a pm.Thanks Aaron


----------



## fasteight

ah boy, u get her started salmon fishin and u will have a boat by next spring....  u lookin to both be on the same boat i would assume?? not sure who still has open seats but hope it works out for ya, she will be hooked... :cwm27:


----------



## stinger63

> u lookin to both be on the same boat i would assume??


Yeah that would be correct,I couldnt imagine my wife without me on a boat with men she never met smelling all fishy :tdo12: :lol:


----------



## fasteight

added excitement....  

hope ya find a couple seats, would be nice to see another woman in the sport.... good luck....


----------



## The Dog House

Harry,
Fishless of PH will be riding along with us.

We'll see if we can't get that name changed PDQ....:lol: 

I'll let you know closer on if my B-I-L is taking up space or not. If not I'll have have another seat open....

Christopher


----------



## Guest

How do I get in this tournament?
Do I just register there?
What time does it start?
Sorry for all the question I am very new to this sight still>


----------



## ficious

fatfish,

This was started as a Meet-n-Greet type outing for people who fish this port. Fishing has really fallen off the last couple of years, but we still do it. We just try harder. All salmon/trout are eligible, but we prefer to fish for anything silver.

All you really need to do is show up at the Port Sanilac launch on the morning of Sept 11th by 5:30. If you have any extra seats available, please post for a rider(s). This is a very informal tourney. Many captains like to donate to the "most weight" and "big fish" pools. Last year the entry was $10 for each category, paid to the winner at the end of the day. It usually covers your gas for the days outing. The link in the first post of this thread will take you to last years thread. Rules are posted there.

Harry


----------



## fasteight

gettin closer..... :woohoo1:


----------



## AL D.

Was up to P.S. last weekend and fished for perch outside the harbor, 35-40 fow perch spreaders, shiners Sat. produced 58(3 fishing) and Sun. produced 62( 2 fishing) All fish kept were 8" to 14".am was best. Gotta move around to find em but when you do it was constant action. Not many salmon/greasers caught. Al :tdo12:


----------



## stinger63

still looking for a ride for 1or 2 if anyone has one come up.Aaron


----------



## fasteight

nice perch Al.... 8-14"s would be a great meal... congrats...


----------



## ficious

Sorry for not being as active on this thread as I could, too many things are going on for me right now and I can't give it the time I would like. That said....I probably won't fish again til the tourney.

Here is a list of the teams that have shown interest:

1. Team ahasiec
2. Team Kingfisher 11
3. Team Tech Rally
4. Team Dog House 
5. Team mcanes1 
6. Team jawbreaker 
7. Team King Crawler
8. Team jawbreaker
9. Team fatfish?
10. Team ficious in defense of the trophy

Please list any available seats. Hope to meet everyone at the tourney. Are we doing the food thing?? If so, can someone step up to organize it. I hope to find out if we can pitch the tents there or not. Can you guys tell me how long they take to put up? Maybe a 2pm close on the tourney and a 3pm weight in instead so we have time to set up? What do you guys think?

Can't wait!!!!

Harry


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

Harry, 

I will help with the food list..

Please list:

How many people will be on your team? (Captions)

Lets get some ideas on what type of food everyone would like...

Maybe Hamburgers and Hot Dogs!

Mike


----------



## fasteight

as far as food, i know the last couple years most things have been prepared and brought, except for the excellent sloppy joes last year that Rich prepared there... doesnt sound like we will have access to any power supply so anything that would need to be warmed up or cooked(hotdogs or hamburgers) would need to be done on a grill... i have a fire and ice grill i would gladly bring if needed.. things like salads(macaroni, potatoe, regular garden,taco or such)if kept cold of course, chips,brownies,cheese or vegtable trays, smoked fish, jerky, sandwich stuff...... just a few ideas i can remember from the past that worked good... sounds like Mike has a good start on things and if we get an idea on how many might be stickin around for the weigh in and eats, it will give people an idea on wat and how much to bring.... lookin forward to meetin new people... cyas on the 11th, which also happens to be my B-day :irked:


----------



## mcanes1

Harry, are we doing the weigh in at the launch?


----------



## The Dog House

The Dog House count for after weigh-in "Pass-a-dish" grub fest is 3....  

If I knew we were going to have a grill there I'd bring some dog's and burgers.
While another member of my crew would bring desert items.

Mike (Fishless) add whatever your bringing to the above list....

Let me know ASAP about the grill so I can try and plan something else if needed....

I'm looking forward to meeting each and every one of you there....  

Christopher
TDH


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

Chris

I will bring cookies, Brownies.


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

Does Hamburgers and Hot Dogs sound good to every one.

These are some of the items I have come up with. If you can bring someting let me know. I will keep track of everyting and post what everyone is going to bring.

Grill
Hamburgers 
Hot Dogs 
Buns for both
Chips and dips
Salads (Macaroni, Potato, Garden)
Paper Plates
Plastic Silverware
Paper Towels or Napkins
Garabge Bags
Some type of Deserts
Everyone brings their own drinks.

If i forgot something please let me know.

Mike

Still need to know how many pepole are going to be there for the "Meet n Eat"


----------



## The Dog House

bump....


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

Hey Guys less than 2 week to go, I don't mean to be pushy but need a count and what everyone wants to bring.


----------



## ficious

Mike,

Since I wasn't able to make it out this weekend, I will be in PS the saturday before as well. I hope to be in a slip for the night before the tourney. I will have a full crew, fasteight, Joeker51, MOHAWK and myself.

I will bring:

1 Trophy

Paper Plates
Plastic Silverware
Paper Towels or Napkins
Garabge Bags
I'll help chip in for the meat if needed as well.

Kingfisher11, mcanes1,

Please bring your tents, we'll hope not to have to put them up. 


Harry


----------



## fasteight

i can supply the grill if needed... just let me know.. i also heard that they are KILLIN em in the harbor and just outside of it.... gettin some really nice 12-15lbers....... ok, ok, just thought i would try to get some one all riled up :evilsmile but it should be a great time anyways... lookin forward to it...


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

Shane, that would be great if you could bring your grill.

I have my list at home, so I will post an update later today.


----------



## The Dog House

Harry,

If your coming up Saturday, we'll have to take a few valuable moments to share a cold drink.... I plan on going up Friday night, so I'll be up there already. If you have problems getting a slip (which you shouldn't) we can squeeze you in over on our side easily enough...

Mike gave me word he should be able to get up Saturday as well so we'll be out there....

Tight screamers,
CH-TDH


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

This is what I have so far:

Teams

1. Team ahasiec
2. Team Kingfisher 11
3. Team Tech Rally
4. Team Dog House (3)
5. Team mcanes1 
6. Team jawbreaker 
7. Team King Crawler
8. Team fatfish?
9. Team ficious in defense of the trophy (4)

For the "Pass a Dish"

Grill ( fasteight) 
Hamburgers (The Dog House)
Hot Dogs (The Dog House)
Buns for both (Fishless of PH)
Chips and dips (fasteight)
Salads (Macaroni, Potato, Garden)
Paper Plates (ficious)
Plastic Silverware (ficious)
Paper Towels or Napkins (ficious)
Garabge Bags (ficious)
Some type of Deserts (Fishless of PH)
Tents (Kingfisher11, mcanes1)
Trophy (ficious)
Everyone brings their own drinks

Still need to know how many people are going to be at the "Pass a Dish"

Once again if I missed anything please let me know.

Are there any camp grounds or cheap hotels up near PS.


Mike


----------



## fasteight

i can also bring some chips and dip..... hope i dont eat it all before the weigh in..... :16suspect


----------



## mcanes1

team mcanes1, 3 people. I'll bring spaghetti salad along with a tent.


----------



## ahasiec

Team Crazy'Poles (ahasiec) will also bring some hot dogs, burgers and other goodies as long as we have a grill we should be good to go..

Harry what time are we planning to launch for the tourney..less than 2 weeks away, hopefully some of those nice looking silver creatures will venture down this way..


----------



## fasteight

i will bring my grill, its a fire and ice grill and isnt quite as big as a regular grill due to the fact that a portion of it is like a griddle but it works great for wat we do around here... shouldnt be a problem....


----------



## ficious

Andy,

In the past we launched at 6am, that leaves time to get to your spot before the sun breaks the horizon, or it leaves some time to fish the dark with your favorite glow lures. 

It runs on the honor system, please don't drop lines til 6am. There will be a SHORT captains meeting before the launch at the ramp area. Basically it's to get a list of the teams that made it and to find out who wants in to the big fish/most weight side wager($10/$10 per boat). I hope to be there saturday.

Harry


----------



## The Dog House

Mike,

There's a little place in PS on the left hand side as your going into town. I don't recall what they charge.... 

Also South of PS, North of Lex, there are 2 motels. 1- Azure Inn, 2- Beachcomber,.... Both owned and operated by the same people which reside close to the rear of the Beachcomber..... Last time I was there she wanted 69 a night..(2 weeks ago). The Beachcomber is on the right side of M-25 about 1/2-3/4 of a mile North of the Azure which is on the left....

Ah Mike, I really don't mind sharing the meat program with another person....Depending on how many we're talking about... :yikes: 

CH-TDH


----------



## fasteight

was the captains meetin at 5am?? gives time to all get aquainted and pay the "entries" and still get out to where ya wanna be by 6am......


----------



## The Dog House

Hmmmmmm............ Not going out to far are ya Shane? :lol: 
I'm more worried about pulling lines at the set time, and then making it back while there is still any food left, and the scales are put away....lol  

Just kidding guy's.... But serious about missing the food though!!!

It's going to be a fun time.... That's all I can say.... Fish or no fish... It'll be a good time...


----------



## fasteight

hell, i still gonna be sleepin when Harry pulls from the dock, i will just get my sry arse up and help set lines where ever he slows down.....lol gettin geeked already and have forwarned my "boss"... she not happy i gonna be gone most of my B-day weekend but since it is in "defense" of the trophy, i finagled my way....lol boy, wat i have to do and give up though.... :16suspect


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

This is what I have so far:

Teams

1. Team ahasiec
2. Team Kingfisher 11
3. Team Tech Rally
4. Team Dog House (3)
5. Team mcanes1 (3)
6. Team jawbreaker 
7. Team King Crawler
8. Team fatfish?
9. Team ficious in defense of the trophy (4)

For the "Pass a Dish"

Grill ( fasteight) 
Hamburgers (The Dog House) (Team Ahasiec)
Hot Dogs (The Dog House) (Team Ahasiec)
Buns for both (Fishless of PH)
Chips and dips (fasteight)
Salads (Macaroni, Potato, Garden) (Team Mcanes1 Spaghetti Salad)
Paper Plates (ficious)
Plastic Silverware (ficious)
Paper Towels or Napkins (ficious)
Garabge Bags (ficious)
Some type of Deserts (Fishless of PH)
Tents (Kingfisher11, mcanes1)
Trophy (ficious)
Everyone brings their own drinks

Still need to know how many people are going to be at the "Pass a Dish"

Once again if I missed anything please let me know.


Mike


----------



## ficious

If anyone has any last minute cancellations, please consider those who posted interest in riding along. 

We will launch at 6am, many people are coming an hour or more away. Last year we had about an hour before the sun was up. Weigh in will be in the rear of the DNR lot, near the guard booth, in the grassy area north of the booth. Please have your coolers there by 2pm. Any comments or suggestions are always welcome.

Harry


----------



## The Dog House

Thanks for that last post Harry,

After the throw around w/ Shane re: getting back in time this will help.
Guess we'll just have to pull at noon and be done with it!..... 

Just kidding.....


----------



## fasteight

all ya gotta do is find that floating X .......... :evilsmile


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

I thought the floating "X" was a net.... :lol:


----------



## ficious

I thought it was fish shaped??? Might have to try north on saturday to get that out from under my skin. Haven't headed that way much this year.

Harry


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

This is what I have so far:

Teams

1. Team ahasiec
2. Team Tech Rally
3. Team Dog House (3)
4. Team mcanes1 (3)
5. Team jawbreaker 
6. Team King Crawler
7. Team fatfish?
8. Team ficious in defense of the trophy (4)

For the "Pass a Dish"

Grill ( fasteight) 
Hamburgers (The Dog House) (Team Ahasiec)
Hot Dogs (The Dog House) (Team Ahasiec)
Buns for both (Fishless of PH)
Chips and dips (fasteight)
Salads (Macaroni, Potato, Garden) (Team Mcanes1 Spaghetti Salad)
Paper Plates (ficious)
Plastic Silverware (ficious)
Paper Towels or Napkins (ficious)
Garabge Bags (ficious)
Some type of Deserts (Fishless of PH)
Tents (Kingfisher11, mcanes1)
Trophy (ficious)
Everyone brings their own drinks

Still need to know how many people are going to be at the "Pass a Dish"

Once again if I missed anything please let me know.

Kingfisher 11 will not be able to make it.

Mike


----------



## stinger63

> If anyone has any last minute cancellations, please consider those who posted interest in riding along


Yes please do Im still looking for a team that I can use my skills.Im pretty sure I have transportation up there for the tourney.I can also make some food contributions as well.


----------



## Joeker51

I *know* where the *X* is !


----------



## The Dog House

:lol: Let me guess Joeker.....

South of "W"
And North of "Y"

Am I close?


----------



## fasteight

hehe, in my GATORADE cooler....... :yikes: 

actually, the X is around "be here", or was it "been there", oh wait, think it was "get here"......... confused yet?? good... ne_eye: oh man, after all this craziness here in Romeo for the peach festival this weekend i CANNOT wait to git out of town for a couple days.... hope the weather stays good...


----------



## Joeker51

Ahh..........Dog House. That was pretty good. :lol: But if your out there all ya gotta do is look for it. You will see it...........trust me.  

fasteight................hmmmmmmm, kinda sounds like your leading up to that *XXX* stuff that ficious likes to imbibe on.


----------



## fasteight

nah, i dont drink anymore................ well, no less either but thats not the point :16suspect i just gonna be enjoyin the time away and the company... cant wait for the weekend....


----------



## ficious

Hope to hit PS after work Friday/Sat morn. For the moment it looks like I will be flying solo....anyone want to ride along Saturday??

Harry


----------



## fasteight

i should be able to get up there satruday for sure, just not sure on the time yet... tryin for the earliest possible... will keep ya informed... thanks..


i heard someone spotted that "floating X" last weekend, hope they left some for this weekend for us..... :yikes:


----------



## stinger63

Supposedly there is an ilegal renegade net just north of sanilac,dont know if this true or not?DNR and coast guard are watching trying to catch who it is thats running it.If I find out anything more I`ll be sure and post whatever info I can get.


----------



## mcanes1

Harry, come on. You've won it every year. And now you want to go pre-fish it! Glutton! :lol: Hope to make it out Saturday a.m. as well.


----------



## Joeker51

*8* what color was the *X* ?  And I'll PM ya if it's one of ours.


----------



## stinger63

Most of the fish caught were in the 75-85fow range Andy.


----------



## ficious

As usual, the lakers were stuffed and the king was empty. At least the kings we saw were looking better, the one Mike got was a pig. Did it have anything in it's gut?

Harry


----------



## Joeker51

Ahh, it was a great trip.  Had the captain worried because I didn't show up Saturday afternoon. Hey , when your workining 16 hrs a day and you sit down for awhile you just kinda nod off. At least I was there by 5:30 am. I wasn't about to let the ficious down. Fasteight was in a fiesty mood :yikes: but then again it was his birthday. We gotta talk about that feisty stuff fasteight. Mohawk, man you gotta set the hook with out bringing up the rigger. :lol: All in all we've got a good team. Maybe next year we'll recoup the trophy. I mean second place aint all bad.........but to lose by *11 oz.* ......... ouch.  
It was good to meet some new people and put faces to screen names. 
Jawbreaker......we'll keep an eye out for your net.  
mcanes 1.......Rich, you gotta look for the *X* . Next year we'll highlight it for you.  
Dog House.......interesting fella. Just a young pup and his tags I.D.'d him as Chris. 
Song Dog...nice meeting you also.
Stinger63.......didn't know you could cook so well. :lol: 
Fishless.........we gotta do something about a name change now! Glad you finally tagged some. 

I understand some of the members thought chumming was in order to catch salmon. Not so fella's.........it only makes you a bit green around the gills.

L & M congratulations. For a 22 mile haul you did very well. Them fish were to die for. Mighty healthy looking. All kings and nice size.  

As fasteight said. This is a different kind of meet-and -greet. I hope everyone returns next year and brings a few more members with them.  Thanks for a great time.


----------



## fasteight

feisty?? its all in good fun....... :help: must have been to worked up watchin Al tryin to pop the line loose from the rigger....  and u guys all thought i was crazy when i yelled "FISH ON...." already lookin forward to next year though... great times .....


----------



## stinger63

> the one Mike got was a pig. Did it have anything in it's gut?


Well when we got back to my place we did a semi disection on the fish to remove the skein which was very full and probaly a couple of weeks away from being dumped.I found some kind of organ which was hard as a stone and there were signs of something digested in outer intestines.Mike may have conducted better research on its stomach contents after he got home.




> I understand some of the members thought chumming was in order to catch salmon


Now I dont have any clue why that happened but it sure didnt help us out any.That one stills baffles me.I have been going out all season NEVER even had any signs of that ever happening till this sunday.Bad food at the resturaunt the night before I dont know.I recovered my sea legs though and hung in there for the duration.
As for me cooking,the only that was well fried was my brain after running on fumes this weekend.It was over cooked :help: 
Joker51 your post was written my friend.As for next year boy thats long ways off I hope there still kings over here by then. :help:


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

I really didn't check the contents of its stomach.

Joeker, I'm working on the name change, Does anyone have some ideas!!!!!


Mike


----------



## Joeker51

Found what appeared as minnows in the King that I cleaned.


----------



## fasteight

WOO HOO, sounds like the makin of a new thread.......... 

fishless of PH needs new name.......... this could get interesting.. :evilsmile


----------



## Joeker51

FISHLESS OF PH said:


> I really didn't check the contents of its stomach.
> 
> Joeker, I'm working on the name change, Does anyone have some ideas!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


*Very dangerous question my young friend.* *You gotta remember with whom your dealing with !* :lol: Look fasteight has the wheels turning already. Man are you in trouble . :lol: :lol:


----------



## stinger63

yeah with somebody that has a name like joker51 asking him to help you pick out a new screen name could get a guy in serious trouble :lol: 

We`ll have to sit around here at the office and brainstorm with the screen name committee and see what we can come up with I had thought of a realy cool one last night at the river and then I went to sleep last night and for the life of me cant remember  :banghead3


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

I could be in trouble  

but I get the final say. :lol: 


Mike


----------



## The Dog House

Sorry it took so long to make a post, but I spent my day yesterday catching up on the hours of lost sleep......

A huge "Kudos" and gentlemanly "Hat tip" to Team L&M. That was a great box of silver you guy's brought in.

Harry: Wonderful job of putting this together. Everything was handled with a level of professionalism that some local clubs could definitly learn from
*Manly handshake*

Aaron:  Glad you opted to stick it out. I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision with all my ranting and raving....lol

Mike: I'm glad we had the opportunity to do what needed to be done and got that GL catch out of the way. Now that the pressure is off we can look at increasing the pot'o'silver next year....

Joker: Your post did just about sum it all up. I don't think I could have said it better myself, so I won't try. I do appreciate the compliment though (Young pup) Kind of made me look around for my Son somewhere....lol

Shane: I'm glad to have had the chance to share in your "Birthday" weekend of fun.. I hope and look forward to many more.....

To those I didn't have the opportunity to formally meet and talk w/ very much, I'll be so looking forward to changing that next year it isn't funny....
It was an excellant time of comradeship  , good food, wonderful weather......

 This fish here is looking for a net? Something about a chasing a floating j-plug or something.....lol......... Sorry couldn't help myself after the chummer's taking heat......lol :fish2: 

CH-TDH


----------



## fishin addiction

Just kinda wondering what some of the producing combos were. I havent been out in a long time and need to dust off the boat soon. ne_eye:


----------



## The Dog House

Mike's Saturday twilight King came on a Dipsy, 120 back, white fish-catcherw/ white glow KRW fly.....5-6 miles N in 75-85 FOW.....

We marked NADA Sat. AM south of PS in 50-80 FOW all morning. No baitfish, no fish, no air bubbles.... NADA....Didn't start marking anything until we got a mile north....From there up we were marking, just no takers except the 2 we boated....


----------



## fishin addiction

North has always been the place it seems like. I havent had anything hit a fly combo yet this year. Maybe because I switched into all wire dipsies who knows. I hope the kings will come in after this heat dies down a bit.


----------



## song_dog_slammer

The only Silver Fish team Jawbreaker boated came on a green twinkie rig running clean on a dipsey set on #2 85 back over 50 FOW. We might have done better if my captain and HIS crew weren't a hangin' and a chumin'! 

A well run event indeed, I'm looking forward to another Sanilac outing. My blue water season is quickly coming to an end as Duck season approaches but I'll be pulling body baits in Lexington as soon as the ice clears. Good luck to the east siders for the remainder of the season. Even L&M!


----------



## fishin addiction

Hangin and chummin sounds like the secret weapon​
Come to think of it my daughter did that last trip out, ended up with one walleye for the effort. It came on the half core with a perch pattern jointed rapala.


----------



## Joeker51

Fishless...............how about " Off the Wall" :lol: 

We forgot to mention that nice 8# + walleye that was caught as well as Harry's elusive *Catficious* that some else had picked up.


----------



## FISHLESS OF PH

Hey, thats a good one Joeker.....


----------

